# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Moderadores auxilio

## Jeff

Señores moderadores, tengo un problema (que raro no!) :302: , no les puedo mandar un MP a vosotros, solo a algunos de los miembros no Moderadores y no todos  :Confused: .

Cuando pincho sobre "perfil" me manda a freir huevos :Na: . Desconozco si es así ahora pero desde que no me llegaban las respuestas a mis posts o temas que me suscribo (y aun sigo así, solo recibo uno de cada 3 o 4) y desde que me quitaron los derechos de moderador (normal... ni curro aquí ya!  :666: je je je) se me a despojado de todo (salvo la ropa... menos mal que por aquí hay chicas!). Tampoco puedo ver mi propio perfil.

Asi que si me pudiese arreglar lo de ver los "perfil" o de poder mandar MPs a tutilomundachi, se lo agradezco. Y de paso, si este tema no va aqui, mil perdón... pero es que los MPs me odian!!! :O16: 

Por cierto algunos fueron al Ametlla y ni siquiera brindaron por mi... GRACIAS!!!

Por cierto, actuó ahi este verano, si vuelven avísenme!

Un abrazo y ya saben...
NOS VEMOS EN EL ESPEJO!!!

----------


## Pulgas

Empezamos amirarlo, Jeff.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Ritxi

> Por cierto algunos fueron al Ametlla y ni siquiera brindaron por mi... GRACIAS!!!
> 
> Por cierto, actuó ahi este verano, si vuelven avísenme!
> 
> Un abrazo y ya saben...
> NOS VEMOS EN EL ESPEJO!!!


¿Como que no? Claro que brindamos y dos veces  :001 302: 

¿Que dia actúas?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Jeff, Intente cambiar algunos de los parametros de tu cuenta a ver si ahora te funciona mejor, dime algo. Un abrazo

----------


## Jeff

Acabo de volver de Extremagia. Mañana le hecho un ojo. Gracias Mariano.

Un abrazo y nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

